# Emigrating to Canada



## Asabani (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi every one, I Have already filled in the all the applications required to imigrate Canada as a skilled worker and sent them to London Office for Immigration and I have recieved the acknowledgment letter to say now I have to wait for 8 to 12 month. This was *Aug 2010,* since then 15 month past and I haven't heard anything. I think I can say for sure that my application is going to be successfull. So now, *MY PROBLEM *is according to CIC website preocessing times for applications handed in before July 2010 is around 23 month, taking this to account it might take my application to be looked at between 1 to 2 years from now . *I was wondering is there any other way to come Canada and start working and living there untill my application been sorted. *any information would be apprecaited. Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Asabani said:


> Hi every one, I Have already filled in the all the applications required to imigrate Canada as a skilled worker and sent them to London Office for Immigration and I have recieved the acknowledgment letter to say now I have to wait for 8 to 12 month. This was *Aug 2010,* since then 15 month past and I haven't heard anything. I think I can say for sure that my application is going to be successfull. So now, *MY PROBLEM *is according to CIC website preocessing times for applications handed in before July 2010 is around 23 month, taking this to account it might take my application to be looked at between 1 to 2 years from now . *I was wondering is there any other way to come Canada and start working and living there untill my application been sorted. *any information would be apprecaited. Thanks


You cannot work in Canada until you've received your visa.


----------



## Asabani (Dec 22, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> You cannot work in Canada until you've received your visa.


Thanks, but I was hoping maybe there is a way to go there and start the new life untill everything else gets sorted.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Asabani said:


> Thanks, but I was hoping maybe there is a way to go there and start the new life untill everything else gets sorted.


To work here you need what's known as a Social Insurance Number (SIN). These are only issued on presentation of your "landed status" papers.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You can come as a tourist, but that is limited in time and you can't work.

What's your age? Maybe Bunac is something for you? (or how is that thing called for your country?)


----------



## Asabani (Dec 22, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> To work here you need what's known as a Social Insurance Number (SIN). These are only issued on presentation of your "landed status" papers.


Thanks again


----------



## Asabani (Dec 22, 2011)

EVHB said:


> You can come as a tourist, but that is limited in time and you can't work.
> 
> What's your age? Maybe Bunac is something for you? (or how is that thing called for your country?)


Thanke you for the answer. I am 42, and as far as I know BUNAC is for the ages between 18 to 30, so no hope in there. but would you be able to tell me what exactly is Arranged Employment, and now I am about 15 month since I have applied, and if I could get one does that make any difference to speed up the process?
have good holiday? thanks


----------



## Asabani (Dec 22, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> To work here you need what's known as a Social Insurance Number (SIN). These are only issued on presentation of your "landed status" papers.


but would you be able to tell me what exactly is Arranged Employment, and now I am about 15 month since I have applied, and if I could get one does that make any difference to speed up the process? have a good new years holiday break? thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Asabani said:


> but would you be able to tell me what exactly is Arranged Employment, and now I am about 15 month since I have applied, and if I could get one does that make any difference to speed up the process? have a good new years holiday break? thanks


Arranged employment means you need to find an employer willing to apply to the Canadian Government for permission to hire you. It's known as a LMO (Labour Market Opinion). If granted it would give you a two year TWP (Temporary Work Permit).


----------



## Asabani (Dec 22, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Arranged employment means you need to find an employer willing to apply to the Canadian Government for permission to hire you. It's known as a LMO (Labour Market Opinion). If granted it would give you a two year TWP (Temporary Work Permit).


thanks, you are very helpfull!


----------



## jeff66 (Aug 19, 2009)

BUNAC sounds interesting.... I seem to remember that had been closed a couple of years ago.

My son and wife want to join us here in the future, that could give them an "in" to earn some money, and look for a job offer for their final applications.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Asabani (Dec 22, 2011)

HA HA HA
Our Application status changed to In Process on 4/1/2012, tonight they added this "Your application was reviewed and we started processing on January 11, 2012." to my status. Finger cross. I wonder what is the next thing I am going to hear from them!


----------



## jeff66 (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, If I remember, that means they have taken your file from the pile, and are looking at the application. Another step forward. Good luck.


----------



## Asabani (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi every one
I am not sure if I should be exited or not,but today I've recieved a letter from CIC requesting Police Certs Update? is it really happening? any of you guys could share some experience, thanks


----------



## jeff66 (Aug 19, 2009)

Yep... It is happening...... Now for the bad news... Time will now fly, after the long wait. NOW it gets scary!! Well done, you have exciting times ahead. We are in our 3rd year here now.


----------

